# Walnut Root Ball - How to and is it worth the work?



## router (Dec 1, 2008)

Recently a medium sized walnut tree came down in a storm on my father's land. I was able to get three logs taken care of easily enough. I am interested in learning how to handle the root ball. How to best get it out of the ground (only help I will have will be a tractor). How and when to saw it and dry it. What order to do this. I do not have a lathe … yet (my tool list seems to never stop). And any other information that may be helpful.

I have learned a lot through this site and really enjoy the people here. Thank you for sharing your knowledge and experiences with me over the past few years.


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

When the tree came down did the root ball become exposed? I recovered one many years ago after a real bad late summer storm. Because of the weight of the nuts and fruit most of the root ball came up. I spent several days with a spud and a high pressure sprayer trying to clean the dirt out of the spaces.
Plan on using a fair number of chainsaw chains cutting the roots left in the ground.
In my opinion it was worth the work as the wood where the tree and rootball meat is usually highly figured.


----------



## router (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Barbria - the tree did pull about half the roots up, so half the work is done i guess. It is too far out in the pasture to hit it with a pressure washer so I will simply dig and cut for a while. Thanks for the motivation!

Hi Autumn - Thanks for the info. That is a very nice flyer, a great looking table, and that rootball make mine look easy.

I will give myself a little time this week to see how much i can get done and thanks again.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

The root ball is where the most figured wood is alright, and you will need to work for it. Every one I talk to says it is worth every bit of the work. Black walnut roots grow shallow, no tap roots (you should be thankfull, lol); but they are very tough. I would recommend covering it with a tarp, and paint the end where you cut the bole from to help avoid cracks. Best of luck!


----------

